# Charming old fella looking for a home



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi everyone. 
I would like to introduce you all to Dill. 
This is a long shot as Dill needs to be in a one cat only household but if you do know of any relatives (perhaps an older couple) who are looking for some companionship he's the guy!















here is an extract from his latest plea!

One older cat in desperate need of a home is Dill. Dill is a 14 year old male tortoiseshell/tabby mix that has been at the Branch since the end of January. His previous owners had to move into rented accommodation and could not take him with them. He is neutered, microchipped, wormed and in good health. He is also a very happy chap. He adores attention from adults and children and responds to petting and stroking with a very loud purr! However, he does not like other cats and would need to be the only feline of the household. We are mystified as to why he has not yet found a home as he is a very handsome cat  all we can think is that people are put off by his age. We hope that an appeal for a new owner for Dill will lead to a positive result.

For advice about caring for a cat, or to offer a cat a home, especially Dill, please call the Branch on 0117 9665428 (answer phone, calls return within 24 hours) or visit the Branch website (Cats Protection - Bristol & District).


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

What a beauty, I hope so much he gets a home.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

He is beautiful!

x


----------

